# CHUNKY LOVE FATHERS DAY REPORT



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

FlynFisher, Generator Man, Telum Piscus, and myself headed to some unpublished numbers thanx to a good friend who I will let say who he is if he wants too! (Thanx Man!) 

But for arguments sake, lets just call em the good ole Massachusets!

We got to the first spot, anchored up. John SPG broke, and he couldn't make a dive. Josh and I went down and with the thunderstorm above us it looked like nite once we broke thru that 20 foot thick layer of snot on the surface. Finally we saw the bottom, and the sand helped light things up. Josh imedietly dispatches a trigger with extreme prediduce! Saw some monster reds snapper but just could not get them to come in no mater what, finger waving, kicking up sand, picking up stuff off the bottom and thrwing it...nada. But, there was this one Gray (Mango, Mangrove, Black) snapper that happened to make the mistake of comming out of a hole. He looked at me and decided he needed to get back in that hole.

Too late. Shaft straight thru the neck, no need to pull the knife out.










Thats Linda, I made her hold it with my speargun since I always here comments about my hairy chest...and I have to admit her chest is more pleasent to look at than mine. So there.

Turned out to be 27" long, and at GBBT certified scales exactly 9.22 pounds. Dang good for a Gray! For info, the current world record for spearfishing a Gray snapper is 14.6 pounds, thats why I took em to the scales. Fell a little short, but still meat on the table! And no, it's not a cubera, it is a gray. Looket at the bones on the roof of it's mouth for the distinguishing arrow shape instead of V, and it had the arrow plain as day.

Well, while we down there, another diver shows up, Brandon (Generator Man), since John couldn't get his equipment failure worked out. He looks at my snapper, but no thumbs up...instead I get the finger, so he's off to hunt out his own! I cant rember the score as to what he and Josh each got, but they'll chime in, but they both scored good!

We went back down for a second dive, and I didnt get squat, cuz I was tryin my dangdest to lure another fattie in to no avail. However, as we started to head back up, Josh and I saw the hugest bull yet. The 8 footer on our old video was nothin. This was beastly. Tournament winning beastly. We both called it at 10 foot. Covered in remora for sure, and what looked like possibly cobia, but neither of us felt the urge to swim down to him to find out and shoot one of the cobes!:doh

We pulled anchor, and headed to another spot, And Brandon was nice enough to let John use his reg set to take a dive. So he went down, and came up with 2 reds and I think a trigger. The rest of us suited up, and went on down. We got down and the fish were flighty as all get out. I don't know what John was doin to em down there, but they werent friendly!

We messed around a bit, I tried a trick to get this big AJ in that was scared as heck, and it worked, but he would dart in so quick and jet back out, I missed the sucker twice!:banghead Oh well, I tried.

When we went up to do our safety stop, we found the friendly snapper...no monsters, but all 20" or more! Well, were bunched up on the rope, with literally a wall of 3 foot viz water right above us. I lean out to one, and introduce him to the pointy end of my shaft! Well, in the picture, he is the one on the top left. 










This is the first time in about a year I have gut shot a fish, and all my pics will show that. Now I remember why I don't shoot a lot of fish, and everybody makes fun of me for commin home empty handed a lot. It's because if I aint got a sure nuff head or neck shot balls on, I'm just too laxy to mess with it. 

This dang little 20 some inch red snapper tore my, and Joshes and Brandons asses up! Shaft had went all the way thru him, so he was only on the mono shock cord with no controlling him, and he had definately had his Weaties. This little muffin head twisted my line in about 4 knots, bounced off Brandons head below me, and charged into Josh just slightly above me, and wrappin around the anchor rope and had me lookin like I was puke drunk tryin to play a game of twister. 

I finally got him with a littl help from Josh held still lng enough to get my Riffe Icepick out(wich I bought at last falls sale at MBT, and this is the FIRST time I have had to use it! I knew it wopuld come in handy some day! But I do prefer leavin it in the sheath, and shootin the rascals in the head!:doh), and let him have it once. It didnt do no good. So I just went up and handed the whole mess a line, gun, shaft, and fish to John on the boat!

We dodged a lotta lighting that day only a few miles away from us, then it opened up to a beautiful flat seas day!

I cant remeber everybody elses tally, so let us know guys, but total was 6 red snapper, 2 gray snapper, 2 triggers, and 1 sheephead! Theres 3 fish laying on the cooler too in this pic, but this is the whole group.










Had a great day guys, thanx for goin man. We all came home with fish!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

And I went to mother-in-laws for Lunch!! Clay you need to post more so I can Cry!!!! Put this up on all the forums and you will hear a collective [email protected]#$ you! Pardon my French!!

Looks like you had a good Day!! Spread the word!!

Jay


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I got to give thanks to Brandon (Generator Man) for letting me borrow his regs and letting me get down on at least one dive. I was so pissed. I had a backup for everything else but a hose failure. But Fritz at MBT got me back up and running today. It ended up being a small replacable part had broken in the hose connection. I will have this part backed up from now on. Slowly but surely, I am learning about all the parts that can and will break and ruin your day of diving. 

It was trully a nice day on the water once the storm moved on. Everyone came home with fish despite my equipment failure. The big ones seem to just be so skiddish. I went down before the other guys and just sat on the bottom and waited and waited. I came up with my two decent snappers, but the big ones just would not come in close. The AJ's were the same way. I could see the large ones off in the distance and up in the water column, but they stayed out there. But again, when I shot a snapper the big ones moved in.:doh They really like to investigate their own kind getting shot. 

Thanks again Clay for getting us out there and putting us on some fish. I really thought that the mangrove would break 10 lbs, but I guess it was close enough. It was a monster mangrove though. You still took a pic with your bare, hairy chest though.:moon I think you have a "show chest syndrome".

Till next time.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice report guys. glad to see you made it out again jon. shitty luck with the quip failure. Cant wait to go again. Next weekend the snapper told me where they were and how big they were going to be. so don't all call at once.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish Clay & Co.:clap

I'm glad the spots produced for y'all. I told Dalton that there was some nice fish down there when we fished it last week. 

Did you dive the shrimp boat too?

Thanks again for the report and pics!!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys :clap


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet report


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

I likadamangos. Way to go. Glad for ya. 

You guys take it easy, see you in august. :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (6/17/2008)*
> 
> You guys take it easy, see you in august. :letsdrink


Heading back to work are ya Dave? Take it sleazy. See you when you get back.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx guys! And thanx for the numbers Reese! We hit 2 of em, I'll tell ya over the phone instead of public. Was some great spots though! Lookin foward to when you can get back out on the boat too man! :toast


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time with you guys on Sunday....may want to choose a different day than Father's Day the next time I pull and ALL day spearfishing trip, but a great time none the less. My tally for the day was a mere Trigger and Sheephead. I can attest to the shear size of that bull shark.....flipping huge. Fortunately neither Clay or I had fish on the stringer and Generator Man had already gone up the rope. Like Clay said on the boat, he looked half as wide as he was long, beastly is a good description, Megladonish would be another in my opinion. Damn, Clay, I've been telling everyone that fish went 12 pounds, couldn't you have fudged the numbers a little bit? Now no one is going to believe my size estimates! Oh, these are the numbers for one of Clay's "private spots" I snaked em when he wasn't looking....

*N30:17.450 / W87:18.690*

:moon


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

*N30:17.450 / W87:18.690*



:doh:nonono


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

No doubt...WAY better looking !Good shootingClaydog.....Love shooting them cubera...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang you Josh!!!! You posted the numbers we were at! That place is gonna be a parking lot this weekend!:doh Hee hee. And you should know by now, any day out with me will ddefinately turn into ALL day, weather by choice, or my pure stupidity!

Brian, actually that wasn't a cubera. It was a tru Gray snapper. I researched and found the big distinguisher is the bone on the roof of there mouth to tell the difference sure fire. I had got worried, cuz had it been a cubera, I think it woulda been 3 " too short!

Hey Dr. Jay! Divin was definately better than lunch at an N-laws!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/18/2008)*
> 
> Brian, actually that wasn't a cubera. It was a tru Gray snapper. I researched and found the big distinguisher is the bone on the roof of there mouth to tell the difference sure fire. I had got worried, cuz had it been a cubera, I think it woulda been 3 " too short!


Isn't the reg 10" for mangrove, and 12" for cubera?

I can't remember for sure... I'm just not used to shooting fish that smalloke

Just messing with ya... but, without checking the regs,I do think those are min. sizes.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Felix, your right, and the max size is 30". I just looked it up. But you are allowed to keep 2 over 30".

Intresting that it says in the regs on line you can keep 4 snapper in the gulf!!! Hmmm! Don't see how they could ticket ya if ya look online and it says four.


----------

